# Dragonball Z - 2013



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been missing a good Dragonball Z game since the Budokai, Budokai Tenkaichi and Burst Limit series and I was wondering if anyone heard anything like a rumor or something for a new Dragonball Z game in the future?

I am really hoping for Burst Limit 2 or a whole new series like the Legacy of Goku series for a console with Burst Limit graphics 

I started on the Budokai HD Collection yesterday and I can't believe how amazing the story mode was in the first Budokai and how much I loved that game, Budokai 3 was one of my favourite games and I loved almost everything about with it just missed the old story mode from Budokai 1! Burst Limit has the most gorgeous Dragonball Z graphics and has a fast gameplay, few issues with the Ki system which Budokai 3 had it perfect and too bad that it ended after Cell Saga 

If only these three games were mixed into one game!
- Gorgeous Graphics
- Fast Gameplay
- Story Mode with Cutscenes like B1 and BL
----

So is there any rumors or anything new about a new Dragonball Z game for 2013? Ultimate Tenkaichi was a big disappointment and so was Raging Blast 1 and especially Raging Blast 2! I hated the graphics in UT and RB2! Budokai Tenkaichi 2 and especially Budokai Tenkaichi 3 was the best one in the BT/RB/UT series! I never played BT1 

I hope that my wishes come true! A new Burst Limit with all B1, B3 and BL mixed and with many new features and characters 

Ps: Sorry if I gave you false hope about a new DBZ game for 2013 by creating this topic!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope not...


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 5, 2012)

if only it is like super dbz or budokai tenkaichi 3 roster with raging blast 1 graphics


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

....Why?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> if only it is like super dbz or budokai tenkaichi 3 roster with raging blast 1 graphics



Budokai Tenkaichi 3 was the best of the 3 Budokai Tenkaichis and better than Raging Blast 1 and 2!

Naah better with Burst Limit graphics  I love how the Super Saiyans glow


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

You, son, have a fucking fetish.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I have been missing a good Dragonball Z game since the Budokai, Budokai Tenkaichi and Burst Limit series and I was wondering if anyone heard anything like a rumor or something for a new Dragonball Z game in the future?
> 
> I am really hoping for Burst Limit 2 or a whole new series like the Legacy of Goku series for a console with Burst Limit graphics
> 
> ...


 the real name of that game is Ultimate Blast. It is the sequel of RB2. Now they used the Tenkaichi name on the west to get the extra money and they did. Do no compared UB with RB tho. RB is a superior game.

Now about 2013, well I am not expecting nothing from them..


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> the real name of that game is Ultimate Blast. It is the sequel of RB2. Now they used the Tenkaichi name on the west to get the extra money and they did. Do no compared UB with RB tho. RB is a superior game.
> 
> Now about 2013, well I am not expecting nothing from them..



If I am going to make a list which game is better than the other one then it would look like this;

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Budokai 3
- Budokai 1
- Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (Sparking! METEOR)
- Burst Limit
- Raging Blast 2 

and Ultimate Tenkaichi wouldn't be on my list at all! or Ultimate Blast as it is called for in Japan!

Ps: This is just my opinion




And too bad that there won't be a new good DBZ game  really wished for one that could get me excited for it like the old DBZ games on the PS2 and Burst Limit!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 5, 2012)

I think they lost talent in making DBZ games. But they wont care cause if its shit or not it will sell cause its DBZ


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Budokai 3 for Ps2 was their greatest game, by far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2012)

I would actually like them to try some new ideas, something like Legacy of Goku on consoles would be cool though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2012)

Why bother anymore?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I would actually like them to try some new ideas, something like Legacy of Goku on consoles would be cool though.



while the legacy of goku series were good i can't really see it really good on consoles unless they put TONS of filler in it. It would be too short for a console games


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 5, 2012)

Only real thing I can see coming out in 2013 is some Tenkaichi hd collection, or perhaps some crappy dbz kinect 2.

I wouldn't mind a RB3 as i never hated the RB series, but i have a feeling we wont be seeing one. So for now, the  future doesn't look particularly good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> Only real thing I can see coming out in 2013 is some Tenkaichi hd collection, or perhaps some crappy dbz kinect 2.
> 
> *I wouldn't mind a RB3 as i never hated the RB series, but i have a feeling we wont be seeing one. So for now, the  future doesn't look particularly good.*


 I would not mind RB3 neither. RB was the right direction of the series. Cancels system is one of the best ideas for DBZ but it was unbalanced. The follow ups systems which was present in RB2 was one of the worst idea ever..


----------



## GUMI (Dec 5, 2012)

Has to be better then Ultimate Tenkaichi. :l


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> while the legacy of goku series were good i can't really see it really good on consoles unless they put TONS of filler in it. It would be too short for a console games



I mean a new game entirely that's similar to LoG.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I would actually like them to try some new ideas, something like Legacy of Goku on consoles would be cool though.



I would love that too as I said it in my first post 
I think I will play through all of the LoG games now ;P later..!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol you guys are worse than the fools in the WiiU thread.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Budokai 3 for Ps2 was their greatest game, by far.



You know it.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Budokai 3 for Ps2 was their greatest game, by far.



Yup. I wouldn't mind a new game, but it needs to be well thought out....


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 6, 2012)

tenkaichi 3>>b3

again if you want a dbz fighter they have super dbz. Tenkaichi 3 was like playing an episode.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes lets just keep making the same game every year. Add more characters, change the graphics, change the controls, yes thats a new game now!

I wish they would make a sandbox / rpg type DBZ game for consoles already, I've been waiting long enough ya bastards!


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 7, 2012)

ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Yes lets just keep making the same game every year. Add more characters, change the graphics, change the controls, yes thats a new game now!
> 
> I wish they would make a sandbox / rpg type DBZ game for consoles already, I've been waiting long enough ya bastards!



since the new generation the new games have less shit than the old games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tenkaichi 3 is the best DBZ game imo.

I missed RB a lot tho. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfv2Ye9vxjI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgiIilZa74[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLzYUUrgVGs[/YOUTUBE]



 this was the right direction even with the flaws. Damn follow ups system ruined RB2 so bad..


----------



## DedValve (Dec 7, 2012)

Burst Limit 2. Burst limit had amazing potential and had it went up to the Buu saga I would have kept it (Adult Gohan is my absolute favorite character). 


I'm having a blast with Budokai 3 HD but I would really love to see where Burst Limit went had they kept going, the graphics where also the best (dat super saiyan glow). Seriously they decided to make Ultimate Tenkaichi over BL2? Shaking my goddamn head.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 7, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Burst Limit 2. Burst limit had amazing potential and had it went up to the Buu saga I would have kept it (Adult Gohan is my absolute favorite character).



+REPS for you my friend  and if you had added the story mode parts too from Budokai 1 and Budokai 3 mixed into 1 in the Burst Limit series with a complete Story Mode with longer cutscenes like in Budokai 1 and map like in Budokai 3 then I would agree with you 100% 



ThatsWhatIsLove said:


> Yes lets just keep making the same game every year. Add more characters, change the graphics, change the controls, yes thats a new game now!
> 
> I wish they would make a sandbox / rpg type DBZ game for consoles already, I've been waiting long enough ya bastards!


Something like the Legacy of Goku games on the Gameboy Advance, but instead on Playstation 3?!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember reading something about Budokai Tenkaichi 4 being in development with a fucking huge roster (I believe it was confirmed in a WSJ or something), but I can't remember exactly


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 8, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I remember reading something about Budokai Tenkaichi 4 being in development with a fucking huge roster (I believe it was confirmed in a WSJ or something), but I can't remember exactly



Are you thinking about this one?
Kanzenshuu.com


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Burst Limit 2. Burst limit had amazing potential and had it went up to the Buu saga I would have kept it (Adult Gohan is my absolute favorite character).
> 
> 
> I'm having a blast with Budokai 3 HD but I would really love to see where Burst Limit went had they kept going, the graphics where also the best (dat super saiyan glow). Seriously they decided to make Ultimate Tenkaichi over BL2? Shaking my goddamn head.



Burt limit was bad, so no thanks...


----------



## Lulu (Dec 10, 2012)

God knows for how long even currently i have been searching for the dragon ball z games for my old school ps2. I got infinite worlds,but then my ps2's lens then damaged. I have hacked it to play games from a usb hard drive but still cant find were to get the games and convert to format i can play on hard drive.  . Anyway,if any game is released this year,it would be nice to have a long story mode but from which saga(s) should they make a current game?


----------

